# Weekly 22-49 FMC Speed Solve 1 Solutions



## PiEquals3.14 (Dec 7, 2022)

So I attempted the first scramble of the speed FMC for practice in the Weekly 22-49 competition. Scramble:


Spoiler



R' U' F L F' D' L' B D B' U2 D2 F2 L' B2 L D2 L B' L B' U2 R' U' F



I was using NISS and normal blockbuilding, and got to a pseudo-F2L-1 case in 18 moves which I was incredibly happy with. However, I was immediately stuck on how to continue with skeletons and insertions after that. My steps:


Spoiler



D2 U' L U2 D L' - inverse 2x2x2
U R F' U' F2 U2 - normal 2x2x3
R' U L F2 L' U' - normal pseudo-F2L-1



Can anyone help with what to do on skeletons and insertion? I'm stuck, mostly I think because I've never done a pseudoblock before in FMC and skeleton was long and weird, which made me lose track.


----------

